# RAM and CPUs up for auction



## Anonymous (Nov 22, 2010)

RAM : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270668069765
CPU: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270668086779

It's not a lot , but hopefully someone would like to buy it. Thanks.


----------

